# Recommended Surgeons in TX ?



## thyroid_board_user (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello,

Is there any list of recommended surgeon available here ? Perhaps based on prior experiences ?

I am looking for in Dallas, Texas particularly.

Thank you.


----------



## lrdemarco (Jan 28, 2013)

My surgery is scheduled for March 14th and my surgeon is Dr. Dyslin. He practices out of Mansfield and Arlington. He is a general surgeon. I can't tell you how good he is yet, but I liked him when I met him. His office is very nice and I didn't have to wait very long at all. I had a ton of questions and he answered them all very thoroughly. I know you may not want to wait another month and a half to find out. But if you do, I will let you know how my surgery turns out.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

thyroid board user, I've sent you a private message. Absolutely no offense to Irdemarco, but we're not supposed to mention doctors names per board rules.

Let us know how things go!


----------

